# how to install phpPgAdmin on freeBSD



## zodehala (Aug 31, 2009)

how to install phpPgAdmin on freeBSD ?


----------



## anomie (Aug 31, 2009)

It's there in ports: 

```
> cd /usr/ports && make search display=path key=phppgadmin
Path:	/usr/ports/databases/phppgadmin
```

Read: Chapter 4 Installing Applications: Packages and Ports


----------

